# redo kitchen floor



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i have a landlord that dont care too much to come down and do stuff, like my old stove thats not hardly fit to cook with so i bought a new one and have it being delivered. so i starteed trying to get ready by cleaning behing the old stove , fridge etc, well my floor needs replacing , told lanlord 6 moths ago, not bad since they were suppose to get me a new stove 1.5 years ago. so im just taking off rent, stove this month maybe kitchen floor next month, the floor is roughly about 12feet long x 8 feet wide, the ( lanolium i think) looks like it was rolled over, i know i can probably get the old up easy as its breaking and looks like i could scape it up. after its up and hardwood exposed, what would i need to do to get it ready, just mop? or sand, and then how to get new down? and if i hired a guy that could do it, what may it cost? doesnt look to hard to do, but ive never done it, thanks, and if theres a website that anyone knows what im needing to do please link,:help: thanks,:biggrin:


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

This could help to remove it. 
http://ezinearticles.com/?Tips-For-Removing-Linoleum&id=135205


----------



## benthook1 (Apr 13, 2010)

*new floor*

scrape it up ,replace with cheap laminate plank floor , something that "snaps" together under $2.00 sq. ft. , very little prep, no glue , no mess ,no expense,, this is a loose laid floor that will be quick and easy, perimeter held down with usual shoe molding and few transition pieces to finish. they will recommend a vapor barrier / cushion usually under said floor ,but not manditory and could cost as much as floor itself....
a 100 sq. ft. is a gravy job:biggrin: 
good luck -bhook


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

i would pm cornhusker. i am sure he wouldn't mind advising you. flooring is his business.


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

laminate plank floor dont like water I wouldnt put it the kitchen but thats just me.


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

X2 fisherdude, we put it down all over our house and did not do well in areas where there is water.


----------

